# 1st Incubation of the year Starting today. Any one eslse? Due March 3rd to 8th



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

I've 18 French Wheaten Maran eggs going in today. (From 3 different suppliers). I know 3 weeks is the norm but will be looking for a due date of up to 26 days Love these birds and can't wait for them to arrive! So anything from Sunday 3rd of March to the 8th. Anybody else due then?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Not yet. Still looking for a good incubator . Want to try hatching Silkie eggs and Peking duck eggs. I might sneak some of my Japense bantam eggs in there too but don't tell my boyfriend !


----------



## poultryandpet (Feb 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Not yet. Still looking for a good incubator . Want to try hatching Silkie eggs and Peking duck eggs. I might sneak some of my Japense bantam eggs in there too but don't tell my boyfriend !


I started 5 days ago with my SQ polish


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

What incubators do you guys use?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> What incubators do you guys use?


Yeah? Same question


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I just put in 2 silkies and 2 polish's. Already had a few batches of button quails hatch and my last batch is due in 3 days. So fun!

All out of my 5 dollar homemade incubator. Lol


----------



## poultryandpet (Feb 9, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> What incubators do you guys use?


I use a hovabator with a an in it but no auto turner. I prefer to turn myself so I can check the temp and humidity .


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi this is a pic of mine from last year. It's a brinsea 20 with auto cradle. I love it!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

poultryandpet said:


> I started 5 days ago with my SQ polish


Love the Polish. They are so funny and love a cuddle! Good luck!


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I am looking forward to receiving a batch of Serama eggs hopefully in a week or so. (I also am collecting eggs from my Seramas here at home that will go in the 'bator in a few days.) And for spring I am very likely ordering barnevelder, cream leghorn, golden cuckoo maran, and maaaybe some Russian orloffs. The last wasn't planned but the farm I picked has them too and after looking into them they look like really interesting birds... I'm still deciding which breeds I like and want to keep. I'll be moving out the buff orpingtons and partidge rocks so I can do this without growing my flock too much. Those two groups of birds just weren't what I was looking for.

I have a HovaBator... but in all honesty I don't recommend it. I had to move it a dozen times to the "perfect" location just so it wouldn't randomly spike to 102-103 degrees whenever it felt like it.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Yayyyy I can hear chirping coming from the incubator......can't be long now !!!!!









Chirp cheep chirp cheep...not long now!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice! This post answers my other post to you lol. I'm so jealous of your incubator. I have my eye on one.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Do you know I think it's my best ever buy! Got it off eBay. I may get the extra humidity piece n upgrade some time this year, I love it!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh my that doesn't help my situation. Lol just kidding. I want one so bad but don't really need it as my homemade one works good for me. Maybe if I see one at a good price.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's the first two!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

That ones already posing for the camera. Lol


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Omg I'm in love


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Here's our 3rd arrival









Welcome!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Welcome #3. =)


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Chick no 4. Today's arrival. Hmmm come on chicks catch up!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

There's another with a large pip from yesterday that seems to have given up the ghost....... Damn


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Cescacharl said:


> There's another with a large pip from yesterday that seems to have given up the ghost....... Damn


I do not look forward to the first time I witness that. So sorry.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

I agree! That is my fear every time. So sorry!


----------



## mstricer (Oct 18, 2012)

I will be setting my first set of this year on Saturday, I have eggs at the PO and some more stuck in PA. Have about 3 dozen of my own eggs and will collect until Friday.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

mstricer said:


> I will be setting my first set of this year on Saturday, I have eggs at the PO and some more stuck in PA. Have about 3 dozen of my own eggs and will collect until Friday.


Oh huh good luck and remember to keep us posted!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

After a few days band aid (plaster) to straighten leg...so much better now!


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

My 4 French wheaten Marans 1 week old tomorrow!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Great news. He looks so cute in it. Lol


----------

